# I replaced my flip cellphone



## moviequeen1 (Apr 9, 2021)

I bought my AT&T flip cellphone in 2005,then updated it in 2010.I knew it was time to replace its a 3 G phone would no longer be available come this summer
After much research,my friend Mary took me to Best Buy 2 weeks ago,I bought a Galaxy 10e Samsung tractfone. The store clerk Jeff  set it up for me,WOW! what a difference. The screen is so much bigger,can actually see everything.The main reason I bought it was for emergencies,like the pre installed apps,am able to play a couple of games e.g solitaire,word games.It took me a couple of days to get use to it,bought a phone case so its easier for me to hold


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 9, 2021)

moviequeen1 said:


> I bought my AT&T flip cellphone in 2005,then updated it in 2010.I knew it was time to replace its a 3 G phone would no longer be available come this summer
> After much research,my friend Mary took me to Best Buy 2 weeks ago,I bought a Galaxy 10e Samsung tractfone. The store clerk Jeff  set it up for me,WOW! what a difference. The screen is so much bigger,can actually see everything.The main reason I bought it was for emergencies,like the pre installed apps,am able to play a couple of games e.g solitaire,word games.


I hear the Galaxies are good phones.  I don't have one though.  Good luck with it!


----------



## Pete (Apr 9, 2021)

I dread the end of this year when 3g goes by the wayside. When I lived in my cabin in Alaska I too had a flip phone because I only used it maybe twice a month when I went to town, but even now living in civilization I have refused to have my phone connect to the internet and only talk once a week to my daughter who still lives in Alaska.

I am truly mystified watching people continuously stare at their phones whether sitting or walking around a store shopping, do you remember the days when if you wanted to talk to someone and you were away from your home you had to use a pay phone? Now a days kids don't know what a pay phone is.

Good luck with your new phone..


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 9, 2021)

Pete said:


> I dread the end of this year when 3g goes by the wayside. When I lived in my cabin in Alaska I too had a flip phone because I only used it maybe twice a month when I went to town, but even now living in civilization I have refused to have my phone connect to the internet and only talk once a week to my daughter who still lives in Alaska.
> 
> I am truly mystified watching people continuously stare at their phones whether sitting or walking around a store shopping, do you remember the days when if you wanted to talk to someone and you were away from your home you had to use a pay phone? Now a days kids don't know what a pay phone is.
> 
> Good luck with your new phone..


I have an Iphone, I rarely use it for anything other than texts and calls and most certainly don't walk along staring at it as you see so many  others do... however sometimes it comes into it's own.

 I have apps installed , including  certain newspapers and some quiz games etc..

 Today I had some tests done first at my Doctors surgery , and then immediately sent to get more  at the hospital, however the waiting time was going to be very long, and no longer is there any kind of reading material permitted, due to covid..in the waiting rooms..so out came my phone and I read the papers, and played trivial pursuit to pass the time...


----------



## horseless carriage (Apr 9, 2021)

A phone that is truly mobile? No long flex trailing behind you? It will never catch on.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 10, 2021)

I've recently given up my flip top phone for my daughter's cast off iPhone. A world of frustration has opened up but I am persevering. I can now manage the QR code for COVID when I enter a building. That is a definite plus.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 10, 2021)

Warrigal said:


> I've recently given up my flip top phone for my daughter's cast off iPhone. A world of frustration has opened up but I am persevering. I can now manage the QR code for COVID when I enter a building. That is a definite plus.


Once you get used to it, you’ll love it. There’s so much you can do.

Congratulations moviequeen


----------



## SetWave (Apr 10, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 159012
> A phone that is truly mobile? No long flex trailing behind you? It will never catch on.


Years ago my son was doing a commercial for GameBoy (remember that?). We were in The City (San Francisco, of course!) shooting for four long days. The crew was really friendly and we would chat on their downtime. Anyway . . . there was a phone like that only weirder looking sitting beside us when it suddenly rang. The crew member sitting next to me looked at me and said, "Do you know how to answer it?" To which I naturally replied, "Hell no." It rang and rang and rang.... (They'll call back.)


----------



## Chet (Apr 10, 2021)

I have a cheap flip phone with Tracphone service, and will continue buying more time as long as they let me. I rarely use it, so essentially they are getting free money, so why would they want to upset that arrangement?


----------



## dobielvr (Apr 10, 2021)

moviequeen1 said:


> I bought my AT&T flip cellphone in 2005,then updated it in 2010.I knew it was time to replace its a 3 G phone would no longer be available come this summer
> After much research,my friend Mary took me to Best Buy 2 weeks ago,I bought a Galaxy 10e Samsung tractfone. The store clerk Jeff  set it up for me,WOW! what a difference. The screen is so much bigger,can actually see everything.The main reason I bought it was for emergencies,like the pre installed apps,am able to play a couple of games e.g solitaire,word games.It took me a couple of days to get use to it,bought a phone case so its easier for me to hold


I've looked at that phone too...online.  Glad to hear you like it.
I currently have an LG tracfone, so I'm looking LGs too.

But, I'm happy to hear that they transferred all you stuff on to your new phone for you at Best Buy.  I heard that they do that but wasn't for sure.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Apr 14, 2021)

dobielvr said:


> I've looked at that phone too...online.  Glad to hear you like it.
> I currently have an LG tracfone, so I'm looking LGs too.
> 
> But, I'm happy to hear that they transferred all you stuff on to your new phone for you at Best Buy.  I heard that they do that but wasn't for sure





dobielvr said:


> I've looked at that phone too...online.  Glad to hear you like it.
> I currently have an LG tracfone, so I'm looking LGs too.
> 
> But, I'm happy to hear that they transferred all you stuff on to your new phone for you at Best Buy.  I heard that they do that but wasn't for sure.


I've had the phone for a month very happy with it.The clerk,Jeff set up the phone for me,but he didin't transfer any of my info to the new phone.I do have an acct at the store,so I don't know if that made a difference.Sue aka MQ


----------



## Myquest55 (Apr 14, 2021)

We still have our land line - house phone.  Our son got us each Galaxy phones last fall (With his father on his plan, we all get a Veteran discount   I like the "text" feature but only use it sparingly - mostly to ask if my sister is home so I can call her.  My husband likes the speaker phone feature - he can turn it up and hear more clearly.  We get short videos of the grandsons through the messanger and of course - all those news alerts.  We rarely use the internet but I'm glad to have a phone to carry for emergencies.  We have a separate Garmin GPS system for the car. (LOVE that too!)


----------



## retiredtraveler (Apr 14, 2021)

Chet said:


> I have a cheap flip phone with Tracphone service, and will continue buying more time as long as they let me. I rarely use it, so essentially they are getting free money, so why would they want to upset that arrangement?


I'm with you. I did have to resort to getting a tablet because I do need internet services primarily for travel (haven't done much of that lately). But, I'm good with my $18 dumb flip phone which is only used on rare occasions.. We still maintain a landline (voip).


----------



## Pappy (Apr 14, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I have an Iphone, I rarely use it for anything other than texts and calls and most certainly don't walk along staring at it as you see so many  others do... however sometimes it comes into it's own.
> 
> I have apps installed , including  certain newspapers and some quiz games etc..
> 
> Today I had some tests done first at my Doctors surgery , and then immediately sent to get more  at the hospital, however the waiting time was going to be very long, and no longer is there any kind of reading material permitted, due to covid..in the waiting rooms..so out came my phone and I read the papers, and played trivial pursuit to pass the time...


On long wait times, I’ve downloaded my Kindle books to help pass the time. Always got a new book started.


----------

